# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 3/28/21



## jd56 (Mar 28, 2021)

Happy Passover.
That's right Easter is next week.
Spring is springing.
Bring it on.
Hope all are well and being safe.

Lets see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 28, 2021)

Call this one not found but created- Ok, I have one for all you BBQ guys and gals... 
What year did Schwinn make the “Smokin Schwinn Trucker?? My new spin on swap meet cooking. Not completed yet. Coming soon to a Denver swap


















Use the flashlight to check the meat  Happy Sunday! Enjoy!


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2021)

Some new items for my '87 Schwinn High Sierra touring bike project. 





I did cut the kick stand legs down about 1 3/4 inches to level it out a bit.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 28, 2021)

picked up 2 awesome bikes this week-TOC Racycle has Lobdell wood rims (bike is a work in process)-----CWC Pace Maker original paint-carlisle lightning dart tires-locking fork


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 28, 2021)

Scored this '67 Typhoon on CL, about 1 hour & 1/2 away for $75













Also picked up this really cool Indian "badge" at the Flea Market for .50 cents




Happy Sunday Yall!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> picked up 2 awesome bikes this week-TOC Racycle has Lobdell wood rims (bike is a work in process)-----CWC Pace Maker original paint-carlisle lightning dart tires.
> 
> View attachment 1381011
> 
> ...



@CWCMAN


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

I got my new to me '35(?) Colson from @Junkman Bob yesterday. It's still in the packaging and Momma sez after I get the bathroom painting done I can open it up and check her out. I'll send pictures later on today. I can't wait.............. Yipppeee!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 28, 2021)

Found this little bike, the Michael Raymond Collection. The brakes work, the crank turns the rear wheel, its metal, maybe I can teach a chip monk to ride it.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 28, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Found this little bike, the Michael Raymond Collection. The brakes work, the crank turns the rear wheel, its metal, maybe I can teach a chip monk to ride it.
> 
> View attachment 1381056
> 
> View attachment 1381057






Braided Cables!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 28, 2021)

I am thrilled to finally get this Racycle together, thank you to everyone who made it happen!  Also had a great trip to California which yielded many items including a Reading Standard saddle from my home state of Pennsylvania.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 28, 2021)

Every time I go in my barn I find something cool, these are NOS metalflake mini bike seat cover's. Here are some pic's of some of the junk. If you like picture's here ya go.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 28, 2021)

Quite the collection @HEMI426 !! Lots of cool stuff In there.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I am thrilled to finally get this Racycle together, thank you to everyone who made it happen!  Also had a great trip to California which yielded many items including a Reading Standard saddle from my home state of Pennsylvania.
> 
> View attachment 1381114
> 
> ...



Awesome bike, the other stuff ain't too bad either!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 28, 2021)

A 1950's Delta RAY lantern , 1920's set of Delta headphones and a headlight bezel for a Boy's Hawthorne / RollFast


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> A 1950's Delta RAY lantern , 1920's set of Delta headphones and a headlight bezel for a Boy's Hawthorne / RollFast
> 
> View attachment 1381136
> 
> ...



Classics!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 28, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS!!  I just got word this Ide Special was just retrieved near Wright Patterson Air force base on my behalf.  Thank you Mark and Eric L.  Does anyone know if the badged Ides predate the decal only models?


----------



## higgens (Mar 28, 2021)

Messing with this one @New Mexico Brant brought me












Putting some pieces I got from the swap meet on this gal


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 28, 2021)

Buy a stroke of luck a couple more parts for my Jetflow came my way. I know it is not all original or correct but it still is fantastic. In the  last two weeks my only balloon tankers came together. Not sure why I waited so long but it was worth it.


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, I have that new project outta the box and I will be having lots of fun with it.
I'm sure I'll be asking lotsa questions from theCABE community. 
To start with, by looking at the thing and seeing the serial number,  is it a Colson, and is it a 1935? What could the model be?
Thanks in advance CABERS!!


----------



## dasberger (Mar 28, 2021)

Well, I had a pretty good week...  I guess I'll go in chronological order...

1st up:

Got some nice early pedals for my 1916 Iver from @MTGeorge 


As luck would have it looks like I've got some NOS teens moto blocks with square holes coming from @New Mexico Brant 

Many Thanks!









I had the pleasure of heading up to @onecatahula's place this week to pick up some parts and came home with a little more than I bargained for...  Thanks for letting me rummage!  

Next up 1927 Lincoln Badged Schwinn Motobike.   Previously owned by @rcole45...  Glad to have this out east and look forward to making it my own... I've got a set of nice 20's rain gutters that came off my Iver that are perfect for this bike
















Next up a pile of parts for the '38 Schwinn I picked up last week:

Some BB parts, AS razor stem, nice wide Torrington bars and a couple of badges...













And last but not least for the '41 Excelsior:

Correct AS 41 stamped crank, a nice restored Mesinger B 1 Deluxe and a sweet '41 San Luis Obispo plate... SLO and Low that is the tempo!


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 28, 2021)

I went shopping yesterday and found these. Local toy show and an antique shop in Grand Rapids, Mi. My other love vintage toys


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 28, 2021)

The Orange truck is a Structo. The VW is a Japanese tin and the Olds is a promotional model of a 63 Starfire.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 28, 2021)

I was lucky and found this Shelby airflo, and a brass name plate! Goes to show you this stuff is still out there!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2021)

I bought a couple more American Bicyclist and Motorcyclist magazines. More cool ads. 1958 & 1960


----------



## tech549 (Mar 28, 2021)

well i have been selling alot the last couple months,needed a new truck,picked it up this morning .
and on the way home picked up this huffman.the wife didnt believe me when i pulled in the driveway
with a bike in the back,just shook her head. perfect!!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2021)

Scott sold me these. I love 'em!


----------



## stezell (Mar 28, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Well, I had a pretty good week...  I guess I'll go in chronological order...
> 
> 1st up:
> 
> ...



Cool scores for the week, I knew that you grabbed George's IJ pedals.


----------



## dasberger (Mar 28, 2021)

stezell said:


> Cool scores for the week, I knew that you grabbed George's IJ pedals.



Now I have no excuse to build up at least one nice set of 28" wheels to get the Iver and the Moto rolling!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 28, 2021)

Toc seat


----------



## Nashman (Mar 28, 2021)

Sparky Robot all original with box, and a 1/6th scale Triumph Bonneville model ( plastic and metal) with box. I have an all metal 1/10 scale Franklin mint model too ( already been posted on this forum), and the full size 1969 Bonneville 650 I posted last week on this forum.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 28, 2021)

Couple peddle cars ... Gonna clean up a bit


----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2021)

E bike battery build, Part 3. Things probably could have gone along a bit better. I had the battery pretty much together last week, as posted. Tested the voltage, charged it 80%, tested it again. Everything was fine until after I wrapped it. Those lithium ion cells pack a lot of power. One of two things went wrong, still not sure. I think I'm going to buy a complete battery next time.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 28, 2021)

Got a few items this past week. And scored a free bike from a friend who upgraded to a new bike


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!  I just got word this Ide Special was just retrieved near Wright Patterson Air force base on my behalf.  Thank you Mark and Eric L.  Does anyone know if the badged Ides predate the decal only models?
> View attachment 1381153
> 
> View attachment 1381154




Wow, love those cranks!!!!!!



mike j said:


> E bike battery build, Part 3. Things probably could have gone along a bit better. I had the battery pretty much together last week, as posted. Tested the voltage, charged it 80%, tested it again. Everything was fine until after I wrapped it. Those lithium ion cells pack a lot of power. One of two things went wrong, still not sure. I think I'm going to buy a complete battery next time.
> 
> View attachment 1381368
> 
> ...



Man, what did you burn down?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 28, 2021)

I picked up some great stuff recently..
The lightweight Columbiais a 41..and I believe the all original (except rips)uncleaned Oriole s a 35
The toys and WW 1era binocular rcame from same person as the Elgin.and comics.
AND..treasures from my attic! And the red/silver swirl thing is a Christmas decoration..a knob,silver button and an early pen tip! And I just getting started digging in my attic!


----------



## Eddieman (Mar 28, 2021)

>



Is that your work shop?


----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Wow, love those cranks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Man, what did you burn down?



My man cave, amongst other things.


----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2021)

Eddieman said:


> Is that your work shop?



It was.


----------



## ian (Mar 28, 2021)

dasberger said:


> Well, I had a pretty good week...  I guess I'll go in chronological order...
> 
> 1st up:
> 
> ...



Score!! On all you came up with!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2021)

mike j said:


> It was.



Gotta watch it with those LiPos. I've seen more than a few become unstable and swell, puff up and burn down RC cars worth hundreds of dollars. Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## nightrider (Mar 28, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Every time I go in my barn I find something cool, these are NOS metalflake mini bike seat cover's. Here are some pic's of some of the junk. If you like picture's here ya go.
> 
> View attachment 1381104
> 
> ...



I like that clown! Metal? Are you passing it on?
Johnny


----------



## nightrider (Mar 28, 2021)

Curb finds, down the street. New Departure type-set box, 2 pairs of 501's ( in my size!, Not pictured) and 3 picture frames ( for my stash of unframed posters). Here's one, just for you @catfish .
Johnny


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2021)

nightrider said:


> Curb finds, down the street. New Departure type-set box, 2 pairs of 501's ( in my size!, Not pictured) and 3 picture frames ( for my stash of unframed posters). Here's one, just for you @catfish .
> Johnny
> 
> View attachment 1381668
> ...




Very Nice !!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 28, 2021)

I picked up this original boys Mercury Pacemaker.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 28, 2021)

Finally got the poster to my first concert! (‘00 freshman year). Only took 20+ years to find it. Looks good with all the rest! Found some nice HTF upgrades to the beer collection.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 28, 2021)

BLWNMNY said:


> I picked up this original boys Mercury Pacemaker.
> 
> View attachment 1381694
> 
> View attachment 1381695



Bike is too nice to ride !


----------



## Nashman (Mar 28, 2021)

mike j said:


> It was.



So sorry to see that. I hope noone was hurt?


----------



## mike j (Mar 28, 2021)

Nashman said:


> So sorry to see that. I hope noone was hurt?



No casualties, I think that even the mice got out of my camper before it went up.


----------



## stezell (Mar 28, 2021)

mike j said:


> No casualties, I think that even the mice got out of my camper before it went up.



Glad no one was hurt Mike, sorry about your place man.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 28, 2021)

higgens said:


> Messing with this one @New Mexico Brant brought me
> View attachment 1381167
> 
> View attachment 1381168
> ...



the crusty ones coming back together nice and looking good, i used to own that


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice 80s bmx score from a good friend.nothing reproduction.nos champion handlebar and head tube decals.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2021)

I had an unexpected purchase at this mornings Long Beach Cycle Swap...Why can't I just say no???


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 28, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> I had an unexpected purchase at this mornings Long Beach Cycle Swap...Why can't I just say no???
> View attachment 1381878
> 
> View attachment 1381876
> ...



I peeped this one, it is cool!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 28, 2021)

Picked up some items to feed my Whizzer habit this week.  An NOS rear fender tip in the box, two empty parts boxes for display, and an NOS authorized dealer window decal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 28, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Why can't I just say no???



Because you have the illness


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 29, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Toc seatView attachment 1381351



Huh, I was about to send the payment for that for the asking price and then she said she had a better offer.


----------



## 38Bike (Mar 30, 2021)

1962 Schwinn Corvette, local auction, couldn't pass up


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 30, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Huh, I was about to send the payment for that for the asking price and then she said she had a better offer.
> 
> View attachment 1382641





If you think you were the only person that was after that you’re wrong! The owner was phishing the highest price to sell! Seen it too many times where seller gets a ton of inquiries or was informed that something was worth more than what they were asking and ask for offers or a higher price.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> If you think you were the only person that was after that you’re wrong! The owner was phishing the highest price to sell! Seen it too many times where seller gets a ton of inquiries or was informed that something was worth more than what they were asking and ask for offers or a higher price.



 I know I know, it's just funny to see it posted here.  The Antique bike world is such a small place, if I bought something knowing that I had to  poach it out from under someone else I would not go broadcasting my activity on here. And don't get me wrong, I am not saying that I'm too good to do something like that, it's just interesting that's all.   At the end of the day this is just an old off brand saddle and I'm happy for Glen that he got it.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 30, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> I know I know, it's just funny to see it posted here.  The Antique bike world is such a small place, if I bought something knowing that I had to  poach it out from under someone else I would not go broadcasting my activity on here. And don't get me wrong, I am not saying that I'm too good to do something like that, it's just interesting that's all.   At the end of the day this is just an old off brand saddle and I'm happy for Glen that he got it.




“Knowing “ is the key word, “assuming “ is another, broadcasting that someone “poached” something from you, I wonder how the next guy in line was feeling being offered this seat at a higher price than you or Glenn were offered? I think you’re focusing frustration at the wrong person. The person selling the seat should have sold it for the asking price to the first to respond ready to buy! I’ve known Glenn long enough to know that he wouldn’t “knowingly” poach anything from anyone, he’s a stand up guy in the hobby!!!


----------

